# anwaltlich versicherter Vollmacht



## Neverwen

Buenos días, 
tengo una duda con la traducción de la siguiente frase:

"Wir zeigen Ihnen kraft anwaltlich versicherter Vollmacht an, die rechtlichen Interessen der Firma, zu vertreten.
Sé que se es un adjetivo relativo a abogado, pero no me parece que tenga mucho sentido con Vollmacht.

¿Podría traducirse como "les indicamos que representamos los intereses legales de la empresa en calidad de abogados en virtud de los poderes asegurados."

¿Sería correcta esa traducción? ¿Alguna sugerencia?
¡¡Mil gracias!!


----------



## kunvla

anwaltlich versicherte Vollmacht = d. h. die Vollmacht wurde anwaltlich (= durch einen Anwalt) versichert.

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

Les otorgamos el poder, jurídicamente asegurado, para representar los intereses legales de la empresa.


----------



## Alemanita

Les indicamos,mediante poder_ jurídicamente asegurado*,_ que representamos los intereses legales de la empresa X.     *la formulación de Peterdg

Esto de 'anwaltlich versichert' me parece medio raro. Un abogado no puede asegurar nada. Cuidado con ese poder!
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> Les indicamos,mediante poder_ jurídicamente asegurado*,_ que representamos los intereses legales de la empresa X.     *la formulación de Peterdg
> 
> Esto de 'anwaltlich versichert' me parece medio raro. Un abogado no puede asegurar nada. Cuidado con ese poder!
> Saludos.


Viele Anwaltskanzleien haben viele Angestellte, welchen sie solche Vollmachten ausstellen, damit diese im Auftrag von Anwälten bestimmte Routine-Gänge wie zum Beispiel zu Behörden erledigen.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Jetzt habe ich ein bisschen herumgegoogelt und bin zur Erkenntnis gekommen, dass 'anwaltlich versichert' bedeutet, dass der Anwalt etwas behauptet und gleichzeitig versichert, dass es so sei, d. h., er muss es nicht beweisen, indem er in diesem Fall z. B. die Vollmacht vorlegt.

Saludos y gracias por la información.


----------



## Neverwen

Al parecer es una expresión fija que los abogados utilizan simplemente para indicar que su cliente les ha autorizado legalmente para ese propósito.

¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------

